# Happy Bday Frightener



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Have to get to work, dont have time to see if a Birthday greeting has been posted thru-out the board in some other area... so Happy Bday big guy!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday to yoooooouuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Frighteners!*

Although FE claims to be "one year younger than you", he's one year older today. Happy birthday Jeff. I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

**duplicate post**


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Z - please delete this since one was started in Off Topic. Thx


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Blue Boas abound!!!!!!!!!!

As your birthday present, I'm giving you permission to come and poop in my yard.

Happy birthday.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Happy Bday FE!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy birthday Jeff!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

OH GOD GROSS!!!!!!!!! sitting here minding my business, A TERRIBLE HORRIBLE scene pops into my mindseye, there he is dancing around in his boa and nothing else singing I feel pretty I feel pretty in his birthday suit!!! Dang it Jeff put on some clothes and pick up the Phone!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Jeff! Hope you're having a good one!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Poor poor FE, what's that make now.... 44? 

Hope it's a good one anyway!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well thank you all...I think? lol

Drinks on me!!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> OH GOD GROSS!!!!!!!!! sitting here minding my business, A TERRIBLE HORRIBLE scene pops into my mindseye, there he is dancing around in his boa and nothing else singing I feel pretty I feel pretty in his birthday suit!!! Dang it Jeff put on some clothes and pick up the Phone!!!!!!


But isnt that how he likes to be remembered?

Happy Horrorday FE

One day we will meet and you can whip me that boa.....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jeff.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday FE!!!!!!!


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

hey jeff happy days ..days ..as you say your younger than us were the same age and now ....you say your younger but now you are nt' happy birthday you old fart.........


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy, Happy Birthday Jeff!!!!!!  Hope its been a vonderful vone and will continue through out the day and night! :devil: :> Hee hee hee


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

aren't you old enough to be my da.............errrrr...........nevermind

happy birthday!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday!! Have a great one!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday FE drink one for me


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jeff.....many many more!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

happy b-day


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You've all been too kind, uh, well most of yahs! LOL

So where's my "spanking line"?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Frightener!
Happy Birthday to you!

The spanking line starts here, so drop tro! SMACK


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

scareme said:


> Happy Birthday to you!
> 
> The spanking line starts here, so drop tro! SMACK


Now the party is startin!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jeff!

You don't look a day over.....


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jeff
Hey ,I have food in my fridge older than you

So you cant be that old......


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn, I'm a day late on this one. Yesterday was busy as hell at work, so I didn't really have time to get on here.

Happy (late) barfday Jeff!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

And an even more belated Happy Birthday from me Jeff. Just another nail in the coffin, lol.


----------

